
Are you scared yet? Meet Norman, the psychopathic AI - hdivider
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44040008
======
eboyjr
> One study showed that software trained on Google News became sexist as a
> result of the data it was learning from. When asked to complete the
> statement, "Man is to computer programmer as woman is to X", the software
> replied 'homemaker".

> Dr Joanna Bryson, from the University of Bath's department of computer
> science said that the issue of sexist AI could be down to the fact that a
> lot of machines are programmed by "white, single guys from California" and
> can be addressed, at least partially, by diversifying the workforce.

Just curious but wouldn't this more likely be a result of a bias in the
training data rather than the diversity of the programmers?

~~~
acct1771
> When asked to complete the statement, "Man is to computer programmer as
> woman is to X", the software replied 'homemaker".

Seems they're putting a lot of weight on an unqualified question...the AI just
fed back the easiest, most popular, stereotypical answer it came up with. A
tee-ball response.

It didn't stop and think about who'd be offended, first.

